# What do you think about Rotozip?



## =CCCC=Alek (Oct 13, 2004)

I am watching this comercial, and the tool seems promicing. However i rarely trust TV so i would like to hear the pros.

rotozip.com


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I've heard alot of good about it, but haven't used one. Just got my first dremel, still having fun with that.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't think there is anything mysterious about this type of tool, every major manufacturer seems to make a version of it. I own a simple Craftsman version, the only think I use it for is for cutting holes in drywall. The version I bought came with a ton of crap, but after 3 years I have never used it for anything other than cutting into drywall. The rest of the stuff in the case just makes it hard to close it after using it. I will probably be getting the 18volt Dewalt cordless version pretty soon and toss out the Craftsman.


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

This is my first thread and want to first say I have been reading these forums for quite some time and have seen alot of info passed on here. Just decided today to become a member. Thanks for having me!

I am a big fan of the Rotozip. I do mostly remodels, and find it useful in a lot of situations. I own a Dewalt 660, and the original Rotozip. The Wally is larger and has more power, but the Zip is lighter and gets in more places. I use the Zip for things like holes in drywall and drop in ceilings, but I get the biggin' out for things like holes in countertops and such. Spots where a jig saw will chip expensive counter tops the rotary tool shines. I've even used mine to cut trim back where no other power tool will fit. Sure you can use a pull saw for some things like that, but with a steady hand, and some practice, you can do lots with a rotary.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I keep two of them so that I am never without one. I have used every tool in the box and even added more. Has anyone noticed that the spiral pushes the dust into the cut? It's a nice feature for cutting fiberglass, reduces the itch. The tool will also accept all 1/4" router bits, good for inletting hinges, strike plates, etc. It doesn't make a bad little trim router either.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I keep two of them so that I am never without one.


Sage advice...can be applied to a variety of items :cheesygri


----------



## =CCCC=Alek (Oct 13, 2004)

thx for replies fellas... how about flooring tiles? Is this tool as usefull as they present it with flooring tiles?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You would have to ask the one question about this tool that I can't answer! LOL I bought the tile bit for a job but the guy took his boat up north early and I never had a chance to try it.
The tool does everything else they claim it does, I don't know why it wouldn't do this too.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Like I said I don't see Roto-zip tools as the cure all, wonder tool they try to sell them as. Can you do this or that with them? Yes, but most of the time they are a substitute tool for the real tool designed for the job. Can they cut tile, yes, but would I use it to? No, I have a wet saw, a grinder and a set of nippers to do tile work. Which would I turn to first for tile work, the specific tools designed for the job, certainly not a roto zip. Can you use it as a laminate trimmer? Sure, but would I, no way, I have an actual laminate trimmer that works much better. Can you router with it, sure, but once again I have a real router which works better. The only thing I find the thing to do better than any other tool is for cutting into drywall. But if I was just a home owner who didn't want to spend thousands of dollars for real tools I could see the appeal of something cheap that would do a lot of things pretty well for a short amount of time, but working on a real job spending hours and hours doing a specific chore I want a tool designed specifically for the job to make my job easier and do it faster which equates to cheaper.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike I agree wholeheartedly in using the proper tool for the job but sometimes I don't feel that it is economical to carry 2 wheelbarrow loads of tools onto a site plus all of the accessories that are required to operate them when I can bring it all in one lightweight box.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I don't feel that it is economical to carry 2 wheelbarrow loads of tools onto a site plus all of the accessories that are required to operate them when I can bring it all in one lightweight box.


... and you call yourself a contractor?!?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Yup! One call does it all. Home, office or yacht. 
If I had to pick just one it would be yachts. Guys have few limits when it comes to their toys and they all want what the other guy has. Electronic installs are currently billing out at $130.00 per hr. plus the equipment markup.
BOAT= Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## Eric T (Nov 21, 2004)

What's that? I couldn't hear you.....I'm deaf from using my Roto-zip without hearing protection. Or maybe I just need to clean several pounds of dust that went into my ear holes after using it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Eric, If you were wearing a good set of muffs you wouldn't have either problem. I'll bet you don't wear eye protection either.


----------

